# sound proof windows



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried using interior sound proof windows? If so what brand did you use and what were the results?

I'm dealing with an apartment (we own) and there's a driveway right next to the windows that Para Transit buses back into (think back up beepers) at all hours. I can't keep a tenant for more then a year. 

The walls are schist stone so that block most of the sounds so it must be coming in the windows so I figured I'd post and see what others have come up with.

ETA: I can't replace the existing windows for historic reasons.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Can you add an interior storm panel?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, actually that's the way I'm leaning.


----------



## Sawzall Paul (Jan 6, 2012)

I have never had sound proof windows in my home but a friend of mine had them once. He said he really liked them. He lived by a busy highway so that kept him from sleeping at time, the windows kept that noise out, and other noise in. No need to worry about upset neighbors if you have a holiday party that gets a bit louder than expected. Not sure of any specifics but I do know they were very helpful and they seem like a great idea.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

I know this is old but.....

We built some wood frames with piano hinges and put in laminated glass (what they use for sound and security windows.

Installed them in the opening with magnetic latches. Worked great and still meets fire saftey because they open.

I swear I need to take pictures of our work.......


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

Interior storm panel is the way to go. I worked on a high rise apartment building situated right next to an elevated MBTA train line. All the windows on that side of the building had an additional pane added to the window sets, making them triple paned. I removed a few panes to hear the difference. It was significant.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I tried to find the thread, but I cannot go back in my history past page 5.

But, I can't think of his name, but there was framer here who built a home in Florida to be able to withstand a hurricane, including the windows. The windows were able to withstand 100+ mph winds, and flying debris. I'd be surprised if they weren't sound suppressing.

The thread wasn't that long ago: a week or two.


----------



## ReliableScott (Jan 28, 2012)

New to the site... Hope you don't mind my $0.02. Is the tenant complaining about high frequency noises or the low rumble of the transit? The reason I ask is it will be difficult to stop anything under 200 Hz with any glass product. The STC averaging scale stops at 150 Hz if I remember correctly.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

We once did a recording studio that the engineer spec'd non-parallel double glazing between the two parts of the studio. He said that would help minimize sound intrusion.


----------



## ReliableScott (Jan 28, 2012)

In the past 10 years, the angled glass approach has been debunked. IT was discovered that anything that reduces the total net airspace between the panes is destructive to the overall performance of the system. Large airspace and dis-similar materials is the most effective (one pane tempered / one laminate or one pane DS / the other tempered, etc)


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Argon gas*

Hi, 

Used to sell windows.

Argon gas injected between double pane quality replacement window is the best way to go. You may even want to add extra pane or buy triple pane too.

Ask a window company to please let you go to a site where one is installed and try listening on other side. It works!

I also built many sound deadening walls in college Engineering bldg @ TX A & M long time ago. We used a fibered product that looked like egg crates between drywall. 0 sound. I know your walls are masonry so no idea there except filling if hollow with insulation??

Hope this helps.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

*noise*

Harvey makes exterior storm windows for airports, check them for interior windows.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Give them a box of these when they move in


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

oktex56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Used to sell windows.
> 
> ...


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

TLHWindows said:


> oktex56 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Replacement windows may be great, but he can't use them. My guess is he's in a historic district that doesn't allow the change.


----------



## John32 (Mar 21, 2012)

Can you add a storm window with maybe a thick, insulated window pane between or would that still violate the historical law? It might not drastically reduce the noise to say a "soundproofing" level, but it might cut a good portion out of it.


----------



## Alfalfamike (Feb 28, 2012)

Most good window companies make sash replacement products that will satisfy hysterical district guidelines and can be made with sound reducing glass.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but the impact windows we install here in Florida really deaden the sound. Laminated glass. 

Check the PGT Window website. Don't know if they have specs on sound.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

ReliableScott said:


> New to the site... Hope you don't mind my $0.02. Is the tenant complaining about high frequency noises or the low rumble of the transit? The reason I ask is it will be difficult to stop anything under 200 Hz with any glass product. The STC averaging scale stops at 150 Hz if I remember correctly.


both.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

hdavis said:


> Replacement windows may be great, but he can't use them. My guess is he's in a historic district that doesn't allow the change.


Exactly.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> I know this is an old thread, but the impact windows we install here in Florida really deaden the sound. Laminated glass.
> 
> Check the PGT Window website. Don't know if they have specs on sound.


That's what I wound up going with.
1/4" laminated glass with a dbl thick plastic layer to isolate both panes. They will be going in over the next couple weeks and I'll let you know how we make out.:thumbsup:


----------



## danocuenya1791 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Sound Deadening Glass*

Laminated glass or thermopane glass will help absorb the noise. I had a client who a frog problem outside of his window. Since the existing window was not able to accept either types of glass, I added another window with the glass on the interior side of the window. It worked for him.


----------

